# United Airlines FYI



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Learned something new today&#8230;

For a trip I just took, I decided to splurge and use miles to upgrade the wife and I to first class on United. This cost me a total of 80,000 miles and approximately $2,000 in upgrade fees (above the original cost of the tickets). I pulled the trigger on this in early May, and they took the miles and my money, but would not confirm my upgrades. Even though there were seats available, I was "waitlisted" while they tried to sell the seats to others for more money.

We did not get to sit in first class for any of the four flights - no idea how this "waitlist" process works but I am suspicious&#8230;

Regardless, I did notice that within a few days I got my 80,000 miles back.

Went to look at my credit card activity today, and there was no record of a credit for the $2,000 in upgrade fees that they charged me for two months ago.

Called United today, spent > 30 minutes getting passed around before someone finally seemed to be able to help me. We will see in 7-10 business days&#8230; I asked her why I didn't get the credit automatically, and why I had to call. She told me that it is a known bug in their new system that they are "working on"&#8230;

So I gave United an interest-free loan of $2000 for +2 months and counting&#8230; How nice of me&#8230;

Wonder how much other cash they are sitting on from people who don't realize that they have to initiate a refund like this?

I hate the new United!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep ... I am nervous about the half million miles I have ... just need more time to take a flight ...

Wife is talking Paris ... Is there hunting or fihsing in Paris ???? NO! .. .so it aint happening ...


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Big businesses don't care about the little guys, only their investors.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

That is why I quit flying. I hate all the airlines.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Another thing to be aware of with the new Unicontinental...

I have tons of miles from being a faithful Continental guy for years. When you upgraded on Continental, you could count on being in nice equipment and having a first class (or business class) experience. United is still pushing very old aircraft in some cases. I have upgraded only to find my seats look exactly like the seats behind me. That'll make you feel ripped off.

They do seem to be making progress on getting some of the old equipment retired.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't flown much since the merge. My wife who does, has nothing good to say about the changes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah I havent noticed anything good come from the merger either. Ive gradually been blowing my miles on merchandise and a couple domestic flights. I was just nervous that they would come out to say that my miles are expired or something.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't forget the $25 charge for each checked bag.

Cost me $75 each way for my 3 bags. Adds $150 for the round trip.


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

United sucks, I would rather fly in a 95 year old rusted crop duster than fly with United. I don't care what airline I fly as long as its not United. The wife does all the airline booking when we go on a trip and I tell her that if she buys United tickets I'm not going, I will stay home with the dogs and she can go by her self. 

I miss the days of Continental - they where a beacon of hope when it came to customer service. Sure it wasn't always perfect but with United you don't stand a chance when it comes to service or being able to deal with someone who is at least polite.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Hah, just wait until SWA and Jet Blue start flying international out of Hobby. The big guys over at IAH will really go downhill fast. As for 1st Class, which is all I will fly anymore, there is not a single American carrier that can compete for my business. My wife and I flew Northwest to Hawaii in one of their 1st Class cocoons a while back. The seats were okay but the food and service was horrible. The FA's were probably in their 50's but looked and acted like they were members of a geriatric ward in some lunatic asylum. Sloppy, unkempt, rude and plain old nasty at times. To think that we used to be the best is almost beyond belief.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am surprised they did not charge you a fee for putting the air miles back into your account. Continental did this to me before the switch. I will never fly united again if possible.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I recently flew on United and asked for an aisle and was informed there was an upcharge for premium seating. I said nevermind since this was a one hour flight on an commuter flight. Received a window seat (only window and aisle on this plane) and discovered a $44.00 charge on my bill for the upgrade.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Well, since we are all telling horror stories... This trip I just came home from (where I was unable to upgrade) also had these little joys:

- Flight from Barcelona to Newark, pilot comes on and says we don't have enough fuel to make it - have to stop to get some gas. Not what you want to hear over the ocean...

- Missed connection home due to fuel issue, after clearing customs in Newark, United tried to charge me for checking in my bags again. Bags were already checked to Houston until I missed connection due to fuel issue.

- They lost one of my checked bags, got it back last night late.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I pretty much have to fly United for my job and time schedule (unless I want to leave home earlier and spend the night in ANC, which I do not) and yea, there has been no good out of the merger.

If Alaska Airlines would have a consistent flights to and from ANC, I'd be all over them.

You pretty much nailed how waitlisting works.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

gigem87 said:


> Well, since we are all telling horror stories... This trip I just came home from (where I was unable to upgrade) also had these little joys:
> 
> - Flight from Barcelona to Newark, pilot comes on and says we don't have enough fuel to make it - have to stop to get some gas. Not what you want to hear over the ocean...
> 
> ...


Crazy!! Running out of fuel. I guess there was a strong headwind. Where did you refuel? Greenland, Canada, Maine?
So where did you refuel?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> The FA's were probably in their 50's but looked and acted like they were members of a geriatric ward in some lunatic asylum. Sloppy, unkempt, rude and plain old nasty at times. To think that we used to be the best is almost beyond belief.


It is how the seniority system works. Senior members can bid for better routes which most likely oversea routes. On these long oversea trips across both ponds sometimes I wondered if something happened, would I be able to count on these FAs? Perhaps I would need to be ready to "save" them as some were as old as my mother. At times I would hesitate to ask them for anything because it would be too much (kept thinking about my old mother...) My bad, I know, because these FAs are professionals, but still I could not help to keep thinking about it.

So when I had a chance, I flew Japan Airline or Singapore Airline business class and the experience were much, much different.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Guys, I fly for work weekly and have been for a long time (15years). I had a Platnum G5 rating on my Continental elite status. I am now United 1K or what ever they are calling it now. I would tell you to not try the customer service line because they are only a joke. If you want to get something accomplished, email the CEO directly ([email protected]). I had to sweet talk a cute flight attendant for his email. It works, give it a try. I cannot promise you will not have another issue on your next flight with United. I have some kind of a blowup weekly. It's so bad, the wife and i are looking to move to Tiki Island so I can fly out of Hobby, and sell our home in The Woodlands.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You guys should try being my size and dealing with airlines. Every TSA agent they have automatically assumes they can hassle you and the seats on those planes are sized for someone about 120 pounds. The terrorists won the war when it comes to flying these days. Anything past Mobile and I won't be going.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Best thing to do with United miles is use them on a partner airline!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I used to be platinum class from Continental but don't fly that much any longer and now back to nobody, but not much difference anyway since I never got upgraded like was supposed to happen and they still didn't let me go into the Lounge except rarely.
I have a trip next month from Beaumont to IAH and then to Columbus OH, but starting July 1st, this year, they discontinued flights to and from Beaumont, so they sent me a message that they booked me on a bus route from Beaumont/Port Arthur Airport to IAH, with a 5 hour layover from flight back home to when bus schedule occurs. I am cancelling and driving now. I used miles so get nothing back except I don't have to wait 5 hours to ride a bus home. My miles didn't expire with Continental, but they now have an expiration date of 2013 since United. I'm using them now before something else changes. Going to Israel in October with United................hmmmmm.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I fly with Continental, I mean United, often, and haven't noticed a lot of difference after the merger. The only difference I _have_ noticed is they are upgrading all the 767s going to Europe and back.

The upgrade is huge in terms of comfort...you get a lot more leg room and extra recline in "economy plus". It makes it a very, very comfortable ride. Mont, even you would be comfortable in these seats. The upgrade also gives you the on-demand video and they were smart enough to put a USB port on so you can charge your iPhone, iPad, etc. Under seat 110v for your laptops as well.

It's hard for me to knock them, because I get to sit in the premium seats for free, get 2 free bags for free, lounge access, and a lot of other perks from them. If you get to a high enough status with them, it's a really good airline. But I can see where it could be not so sweet if you didn't get all of those extras for free.

As for upgrades to 1st, I got a bunch of "upgrades" year before last when I hit 100k miles that year. It didn't do much for me, becuase like the OP, I was "waitlisted" every time I tried to use them. 12 round trip flights later, I couldn't use the upgrades and they expired. On one flight (Copenhagen - Houston) I got the upgrade, only to have it taken back from me at check-in. Pretty worthless if you ask me. I imagine its the same if you buy tickets and then pay to upgrade. I've booked 1st class tickets with miles before and never had an issue; only when trying to upgrade from a standard ticket.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

slip knot said:


> My miles didn't expire with Continental, but they now have an expiration date of 2013 since United. I'm using them now before something else changes. Going to Israel in October with United................hmmmmm.


An aside, your miles expire 18 months after your last "activity". Whenever you either fly or use some of the miles, that 18 month period starts over.

So, for example, I just flew to Amsterdam and back. My mileage balance is set to expire in December 2013, or 18 months from my last activity. I'm going to Aberdeen in September, so the 18 month period will start over and my "new" expiration will be March 2014.

Kind of silly, but I guess its a way for them to "clear" idle accounts at a later date that people had either forgotten about or quit caring about.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I've been duped by Continental a time or two and have never liked flying with them. I flew Continental Business Class to South Korea last year, and even that $11k ticket wasn't impressive. I started flying Delta back and forth from Korea to Houston, and the service on Delta, the comfort of the seats was MUCH better, and the connections to domestic/international terminals was much easier than anyone else I have flown. Delta has much better upgraded seating for international coach flights, for like an extra $125....that can make a huge difference on a 10-12 hour flight. The biggest problem is that they don't have a hub in Houston, so you end up on somewhat of a puddle jumper between Houston and your connecting city, but usually get a free upgrade to 1st class if you are a Skymiles member. I flew Delta International Business Class once this year and it is like having your own cubicle on a plane...best I have seen. If I'm flying domestic on my own dime, I try to fly SWA...best domestic carrier in my opinion. After traveling quite a bit in the last 3 or 4 years, and seeing the service of other carriers, I avoid Continental/United if at all possible.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My daughter is a FA for SWA out of the Boston area, my SIL is a pilot for Jet Blue and my BIL is a pilot for Saudia. I get handfuls of "free" tickets all the time but, like Mont, I am not a small guy and the thought of travelling on those puddle-jumpers is like the thought of getting waterboarded. The new planes SWA is getting for international routes should be nice though.

I still remember flying from Doha to Dubai a lot and having the locals carry their falcons on-board with them. Now that was a real hoot. Every time the plane would hit turbulence the birds would try to take off and the falcon poop went flying. At least that doesn't happen here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tex-Cajun said:


> Don't forget the $25 charge for each checked bag.
> 
> Cost me $75 each way for my 3 bags. Adds $150 for the round trip.


if you fly enough, the Chase United Presidental card is the way to go. The $350 annual fee pays for itself tthe first time you travel large with a family of four and many bags checked in free. Then you get to eat and drink free in the president lounge at IAH or any other aiport that has a lounge for United. Also, what you charge on that card builds up miles and discounts on United tickets. We are stuck with United, for now, so you gotta do what you can do to help get the perks and use out of them.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Was it Obama-Air ?*

Remember that this was not Obama-air, but a private free enterprise airline functioning like a well-oiled machine sucking in money from customers free from government rules about fares, routes and such.

_Airlines used to be regulated carriers. _We, through our representative government decided a while back to deregulate them so we could get cheaper free-market competition prices. We got what we asked for. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline_Deregulation_Act

Just struck me funny that folks above on this thread are so harsh on beloved free enterprise....almost like it was the government they were complaining about....BUT ITS NOT!

Picture is Pan Am stewardess class of 1967.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Johnboat said:


> Remember that this was not Obama-air, but a private free enterprise airline functioning like a well-oiled machine sucking in money from customers free from government rules about fares and such.
> 
> _Airlines used to be regulated carriers. _We, though our representative government decided a while back to deregulate them so we could get cheaper free-market competition prices. We got what we asked for. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline_Deregulation_Act
> 
> ...


Are you serious? The airlines industry is probably one of the most regulated industries in the country, after energy...

Then you have powerful unions etc... To think that it has been deregulated is a joke. Hell I remember W making a huge speech talking about how he was going to increase government oversight on the airlines...


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yes I am serious...and informed...try it sometime*



stdreb27 said:


> Are you serious? The airlines industry is probably one of the most regulated industries in the country, after energy
> QUOTE]
> 
> Read the wikipedia link in my post.
> ...


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> if you fly enough, the Chase United Presidental card is the way to go. The $350 annual fee pays for itself tthe first time you travel large with a family of four and many bags checked in free. Then you get to eat and drink free in the president lounge at IAH or any other aiport that has a lounge for United. Also, what you charge on that card builds up miles and discounts on United tickets. We are stuck with United, for now, so you gotta do what you can do to help get the perks and use out of them.


Winner winner chicken dinner! They also have a cheaper one at $100/year... That pays for itself with my free checked bags alone... First year has no annual fee too....

Sorry to hear you guys having issues... I've never had a problem with Continental... Guess I'll stay on that side of the fence...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

eyc0r said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! They also have a cheaper one at $100/year... That pays for itself with my free checked bags alone... First year has no annual fee too....
> 
> *Sorry to hear you guys having issues... I've never had a problem with Continental... Guess I'll stay on that side of the fence...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's the whole problem. There is no Continental anymore.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Number one Airline on the list of most hated business in America. No. 5 overall.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/the-15-most-disliked-companies-in-america.html?page=1

I'm flying home on United this month but only because I'm using miles and it was a royal PITA to get flights from Perth to Houston with miles on a partner airline. We made a trip home pretty soon after the merger and it was terrible. I will never buy a ticket or let my company buy a ticket for me on United. I will stick with Singapore, Emirates etc where you are actually treated like a paying customer.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

eyc0r said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! They also have a cheaper one at $100/year... That pays for itself with my free checked bags alone... First year has no annual fee too....
> 
> Sorry to hear you guys having issues... I've never had a problem with Continental... Guess I'll stay on that side of the fence...


OP speaking... I am United 1K... I have the expensive Chase credit card... It didn't help... P.S. i didn't have a problem getting my wife and three kids into the United lounge in Houston, but in Frankfurt was told I could only bring in one guest...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Going back to Orlando this summer... round trip fpr three, $1200 on Southwest. Driving $180 in gas in the new Hyundai Accent. 

It may be uncomfortable to drive that far but it ain't $1000 uncomfortable. 

To the OP, sorry that happen to you guys, $2000 is a lot of money to anyone.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*How important is a "lounge" ?*

Mostly I fly out of DFW. Often I have a meal and a beer at the TGIFridays that is inside the secure part of the airport. IMO it is great...last comfort food before a long trip. After that, I just go to the gate seating area and read until boarding. Can't imagine needing a "lounge"


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*United Airlines*

Have you considered the ground shuttle from Beaumont to Houston?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Mostly I fly out of DFW. Often I have a meal and a beer at the TGIFridays that is inside the secure part of the airport. IMO it is great...last comfort food before a long trip. After that, I just go to the gate seating area and read until boarding. Can't imagine needing a "lounge"


You are the first person I have ever met who didn't understand the appeal of free beer...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

The lounge isnt about free beer. Its about comfortable seats, less noise, free snacks, free grub and dont forget the beer and rita's lol

I hit IAH , Seatac and ANC lounges all atleast once a month lol


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just had canceled flights from IAH to Baltimore 2 nights in a row! I fly 100+ flights a year...no more United for me!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Hah, just wait until SWA and Jet Blue start flying international out of Hobby. The big guys over at IAH will really go downhill fast.* As for 1st Class, which is all I will fly anymore, there is not a single American carrier that can compete for my business.* My wife and I flew Northwest to Hawaii in one of their 1st Class cocoons a while back. The seats were okay but the food and service was horrible. The FA's were probably in their 50's but looked and acted like they were members of a geriatric ward in some lunatic asylum. Sloppy, unkempt, rude and plain old nasty at times. To think that we used to be the best is almost beyond belief.


So, which one of the socialist alternatives do you fly?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

gigem87 said:


> - They lost one of my checked bags, got it back last night late.


You'd be REALLY mad if you knew the REAL reason your bag didn't land with you.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> You'd be REALLY mad if you knew the REAL reason your bag didn't land with you.


Oh, do tell??


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Remember that this was not Obama-air, but a private free enterprise airline functioning like a well-oiled machine sucking in money from customers free from government rules about fares, routes and such.
> 
> _Airlines used to be regulated carriers. _We, through our representative government decided a while back to deregulate them so we could get cheaper free-market competition prices. We got what we asked for. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline_Deregulation_Act
> 
> ...


I'm thinking this through -

I'm a big fan of free enterprise. At the same time I know those SOBs would be cutting corners at every opportunity. Not a happy thought at 35,000 feet.

At the same time look at Aroflot the Russian airline. Gov't operated - and those boys have a hard time keeping those plans in the air.

Like I said - need to think these things through ...


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Texxan1 said:


> The lounge isnt about free beer. Its about comfortable seats, less noise, free snacks, free grub and dont forget the beer and rita's lol
> 
> I hit IAH , Seatac and ANC lounges all atleast once a month lol


Flying to anchorage in a month. I'll include my united opinion in the report


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll be honest, I've had very limited success with either Continental or United before and after the merger.

1)Flying back from Dulles, ticket counter attendant tells me the gate on my ticket is wrong and writes the "correct gate" on my ticket. Great, get on the correct people mover to get to my terminal gate, get to the gate and it is a flight to Frankfurt Germany, ***. I go to the gate attendant and ask what the deal is and she informs me that the correct gate is printed on the ticket. By the time I get back to the main terminal to get back to the correct gate my plane is gone and I'm stuck in DC for the night.

2)Land at IAH when they still had the puddle jumper to Ellington. Last flight of the night into Ellington, flight from NYC is running a few late, get off the ramp and ask gate attendant and ask for a sit rep on the Ellington flight, "that flight is gone". Call my family friend who is supposed to pick me up, no answer, when I finally get a hold of them, they are at Ellington and looking at my luggage.

3)Flying to DC for to visit my dad and play golf, rain delays all flights out of IAH for the night, I end up sleeping on the deck in Terminal C, they can't get me into Reagan the next day but the can get me into Balitmore, but I'll have to pay for my own cab, sure fine. Show up in BAL, no golf clubs, great, they are coming on a later flight into Reagan. Find out which flight, get clubs and my travel bag is soaking wet like they were left out on the tarmac all night.

I have countless other stories about ticket agents, FA"s.

I try to steer clear of United/Continental at all costs and that home airport of theirs O'Hare. If I need to go to Chicago I'll take SWA to Midway on the southside, granted you need a side arm south of 55th.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

The airline business sux! Period! Its a very complicated operation with very high cost and a very low margin. You can thank the Airline Deregulation Act. You wanted cheap air travel - you got it!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

My wife got on a United flight from IAH to O'Hare on Monday. Flight was supposed to leave at 10:19am, didn't leave until shortly after 11:00am. She arrived at ORD at 1:45 and her connecting flight left the gate before they even landed and the pilot told the passenger that the other captain would not hold the plane, so she was stuck in Chicago with no other guaranteed flights to her final destination. Finally they booked her on a flight back to Houston that was supposed to leave at 5:30pm, he flight finally left the gate at 9:20pm. She arrive in Houston after midnight. What a long day for her. 

Oh, and her luggage made it all the way to Maine (where she was headed) and was supposed to be delivered last night, never happened. They called this morning and said it would be today.. sometime.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> The airline business sux! Period! Its a very complicated operation with very high cost and a very low margin. You can thank the Airline Deregulation Act. You wanted cheap air travel - you got it!


I have a hard time buying that. There are a lot of foreign carriers that compete and beat US carriers but provide a level of service that US domestic travelers couldn't imagine. It usually starts with flight attendants who don't act like they hate the world and you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> Well, since we are all telling horror stories... This trip I just came home from (where I was unable to upgrade) also had these little joys:
> 
> - Flight from Barcelona to Newark, pilot comes on and says we don't have enough fuel to make it - have to stop to get some gas. Not what you want to hear over the ocean...
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the pilot stopped at Valero & got coffee & doughnuts & of course a scratch off.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Calmday said:


> I have a hard time buying that. There are a lot of foreign carriers that compete and beat US carriers but provide a level of service that US domestic travelers couldn't imagine. It usually starts with flight attendants who don't act like they hate the world and you.


You are absolutely correct. However, most of those foreign carriers are governmet owned or subsidized. That is called socialism and is a bad word in the US, unless we are comparing airlines.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> You are absolutely correct. However, most of those foreign carriers are governmet owned or subsidized. That is called socialism and is a bad word in the US, unless we are comparing airlines.


My point was that I can get on a Singapore Air flight and the flight attendants actually smile and make you feel like they are glad that you are flying with them. You get on any US carier (Southwest Excluded) and the flight crew acts like they are doing you a favor. That has little to do with Gov subsidies. It's just a **** poor culture. 
Socialism is pretty much accepted in the US. It's a bad word in Singapore but that is pretty much beside the point.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Calmday said:


> My point was that I can get on a Singapore Air flight and the flight attendants actually smile and make you feel like they are glad that you are flying with them. You get on any US carier (Southwest Excluded) and the flight crew acts like they are doing you a favor. That has little to do with Gov subsidies. It's just a **** poor culture.
> Socialism is pretty much accepted in the US. It's a bad word in Singapore but that is pretty much beside the point.


I encourage you to research the issue. You have a common mis-conception. The government of Singapore holds a controlling interest in Singapore Airlines. That is, by its very definition, socialism.

_"You get on any US carier (Southwest Excluded) and the flight crew acts like they are doing you a favor."_

Come on now, you havent really ridden on EVERY US carrier have you? And BTW, SW has unhappy people too. They are riding an awsome reputation they earned over the last 43 years. However, they have grown tremendously. With that comes the down side of big business. Pay attention - its coming.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> I encourage you to research the issue. You have a common mis-conception. The government of Singapore holds a controlling interest in Singapore Airlines. That is, by its very definition, socialism.
> 
> _"You get on any US carier (Southwest Excluded) and the flight crew acts like they are doing you a favor."_
> 
> Come on now, you havent really ridden on EVERY US carrier have you? And BTW, SW has unhappy people too. They are riding an awsome reputation they earned over the last 43 years. However, they have grown tremendously. With that comes the down side of big business. Pay attention - its coming.


LOL Unfortunately I am a million miller on two airlines and for me this is a bad thing but yes, I have flown on every real US carrier, I might have missed a few regional carriers. 
I haven't been on SW in about 5 years but never had a bad experience with them.
You are correct about Singapore airlines. There flight attendants only make 1500 Singapore Dollars a month but still manage to provide first class service with a smile on their faces. Because they (United) don't get gov subsidies is no reason for lousy service or for their passengers to expect lost baggage. Maybe I'm just spoiled but US carriers don't get my or my companies money unless I don't have a choice. With that said I'm flying home on the 17th on United and fully expect to not have my bags for a few days when I get there LOL.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I fly the unfriendly skies for work. I get my hopes up that on the announcement the Attendant says "thank you for flying Continental". I flew from Kansas City to IAH two weeks ago and the plane had NO A/C. It was 107 in Kansas and not much cooler 35,000 feet up in the air.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

gigem87 said:


> OP speaking... I am United 1K... I have the expensive Chase credit card... It didn't help... P.S. i didn't have a problem getting my wife and three kids into the United lounge in Houston, but in Frankfurt was told I could only bring in one guest...


they wouldn't let your wife and kids in? Oh I'd have been ****** off. Frankfurt would remember me.

I consulted all over the country and international for 10 years. I stopped just after 9/11 and have not traveled via airlines but for a few vacations since. Talk about a life shock getting off the road abruptly but I enjoy my family every day now. Horror stories were happening in the good times as well as these bad times. Airlines have always just plain sucked. Continental, American, Delta, Alaska, United, etc. Try getting stuck in the Detroit airport for 3 days. LMAO

I did like Garuda Indonesia (govt run airline), Singapore, and KLM.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

Calmday said:


> I have a hard time buying that. There are a lot of foreign carriers that compete and beat US carriers but provide a level of service that US domestic travelers couldn't imagine. It usually starts with flight attendants who don't act like they hate the world and you.


The difference between many of the foreign carriers and our carriers are the unions...The pilots, flight attendants, ground crews, maintenance, everyone is completely unionized....How do you destroy an industry and pretty much guarantee poor service and high cost? You unionize it.

The airline industry has grown increasingly competitive with rates, yet all the employees of the older airlines still expect huge paychecks that are not in line with the type of service being provided.

All the major US airlines currently exist only for the benefit of the employees now....Investors want nothing to do with them as they have an extremely poor return....That is exactly how Unions/democrats want it...they want business to exist to benefit the employees - not the investors who fronted the money to start them. Its completely backwards from how it should be. Im all for a fair wage, but if the investor makes no money, there will not be any new investors, and therefore there will not be any new jobs.


----------



## Plocheck (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't confirm that the story below is true, but I received this email on Sunday and it certainly appears to be in-line with all the stories and experiences already mentioned.

This particular individual had his guitar damaged, and didn't get any compensation from United, so, he wrote a song and with/video about his experience, which is posted on YouTube. I think he did a great job.

Here's his story:

A musician named Dave Carroll recently had difficulty with United Airlines. Apparently they damaged his treasured Taylor guitar ($3500) during a flight. Dave spent over 9 months, with no success, trying to get United to pay for damages caused by baggage handlers.

During his final exchange with the United Customer Relations Manager, he stated that he was left with no choice other than to create a music video for YouTube to expose their lack of cooperation. The Manager responded: "Good luck with that one, pal."

So he posted a retaliatory video on YouTube. The video has since received over 6 million hits. United Airlines contacted the musician and attempted settlement in exchange for pulling the video. Naturally his response was: "Good luck with that one, pal."

Taylor Guitars sent the musician 2 new custom guitars in appreciation for the product recognition from the video that has led to a sharp increase in
orders.

Here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=5YGc4zOqozo


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

*


marksmu said:



The difference between many of the foreign carriers and our carriers are the unions...The pilots, flight attendants, ground crews, maintenance, everyone is completely unionized....How do you destroy an industry and pretty much guarantee poor service and high cost? You unionize it.

Click to expand...

*


marksmu said:


> The airline industry has grown increasingly competitive with rates, yet all the employees of the older airlines still expect huge paychecks that are not in line with the type of service being provided.
> 
> All the major US airlines currently exist only for the benefit of the employees now....Investors want nothing to do with them as they have an extremely poor return....That is exactly how Unions/democrats want it...they want business to exist to benefit the employees - not the investors who fronted the money to start them. Its completely backwards from how it should be. Im all for a fair wage, but if the investor makes no money, there will not be any new investors, and therefore there will not be any new jobs.


You listen to too much talk radio. You just plain have it wrong. Most of the foreign carriers are unionized. The European unions have much more "power" than the US unions. Soustwest has gotten good reviews in theis thread. They are unionized. How do you reconcile that? 
The fact is that airline employees do not expect big paychecks. It just doesnt happen. US Airline Pilot compensation peaked in 1977 at $222,108 (in 2010 dollars). Then, in 1978 came the Airline Deregulation Act. Since then, Average pilot pay has declined more than 40% to $132,175 in 2010. The same union that represents Delta and Continental and for that matter, most of the Airline Pilots of the world, also represnts the FedEx pilots. FedEx pilots make about 50% more than passenger airlaine pilots and still have a pension (non of the passenger airline pilots have pension plans). Yet, FedEx is still hugely proffitable. Thats because FedEx doesnt suffer competition from government owned or subsidized competition. US Airlines do! As for who is making money in the airline business - you are right in that it is not the shareholders. However, its also not the employees. Its the executives and Exxon/Mobile.
As for your blame to the unions and Democrats - The last strike by a Major US Airline pilot group was by the American pilots in 1997 and lasted only 1 day before the POTUS stepped in with a Presidential Emergency Board and ordered the pilots back to work. That President was Bill Clinton. His actions emasculated the American pilots and destroyed any hope of reversing the trend of declinig wages for US Airline Pilots.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> You listen to too much talk radio. You just plain have it wrong. Most of the foreign carriers are unionized. Soustwest has gotten good reviews in theis thread. They are unionized. How do you reconcile that?
> The fact is that airline employees do not expect big paychecks. It just doesnt happen. US Airline Pilot compensation peaked in 1977 at $222,108 (in 2010 dollars).


Southwest is a young airline and it is not saddled with the burden of unmanageable pensions and guaranteed retirement health care costs that are the result of years of union demands. No business can afford to pay a pension any longer....it is impossible to be profitable and pay pensions...that is why every private company in every industry with almost no excpetion has done away with them.

I do however agree with you on the foreign subsidized airlines and the competition there....its not fair, but we can't expect taxpayers to subsidize the airlines.

Plain and simple...Southwest is still profitable despite being unionized because it is younger and was not around when the pension programs and many of the obligations that are destroying our carriers were put in place.

My father in law is a pilot, and has seen a 50% reduction in pay in the last 5 years...he is not happy about it, but it was take it or do something else offer and at his age he was not going to get something better so he took it....He regularly states that despite his personal enjoyment of flying that being a pilot has become the functional equivalent of being a bus driver....just driving a much more expensive and dangerous bus.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

marksmu said:


> *Southwest is a young airline and it is not saddled with the burden of unmanageable pensions and guaranteed retirement health care costs that are the result of years of union demands. No business can afford to pay a pension any longer....it is impossible to be profitable and pay pensions...that is why every private company in every industry with almost no excpetion has done away with them.*
> 
> I do however agree with you on the foreign subsidized airlines and the competition there....its not fair, but we can't expect taxpayers to subsidize the airlines.
> 
> ...


There are no more pensions or retiree health care in the passenger airline industry. Its gone. That is my point. You cant blame unions for the woes of the airline industry. It just doesnt hold water. You have probably figured out by now that I fly a 767 (not for United) back and forth across the Atlantic and into deep South America for a living. For a typical 10 hour flight from Miami to Paris my pay equates to about 6 dollars per seat in the airplane. So, I could fly for free and it would only decrease the cost of operating the flight by $6. The fuel for that flight cost about $350 per seat. Labor is not the problem! Foreign subsidized competition is the problem. I am not advocating the socialization of our airline industry. I would however like to see the foreign carriers pay an equalization tax to operate into and out of the US. That tax would be set to offset the advantage they have from foreign government subsidy.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Us airlines are **** attitude period. Swa excepted. 

I don't care to have some horsercrap equalization, I just want Americans to stop acting stupid. If you don't like your job, then quit. Nobody wants your **** attitude in the skies. 

United sucks for every domestic flight I have ridden. 

I hate the bs electronic check in at the airport instead of someone doing the job. 

Subsidized or not, it is **** service for the most part. Th fact that the airlines don't tell the tsa to shove it, further proves the point. When Swa moves to hou for international the oath carriers will hopefully take a hit and realize what is going on.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone seen the show about SW Airlines on one of the cable channels. Not a good show to help SW Irlines. Lots of issues on show, but sure all of them have simular. One thing I likevabout the other big boys like United, I can choose my seat ahead and assure I will not get bumped or less likely. Don't think SW Air can do same from what I have seen. Never flown SW because of those non guarantee confirmed seats.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> Us airlines are **** attitude period. Swa excepted.
> 
> I don't care to have some horsercrap equalization, I just want Americans to stop acting stupid. If you don't like your job, then quit. *Nobody wants your **** attitude in the skies. *
> 
> ...


What attitude do I have? Try to express it without profanity so the 2C will not block it.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Not everyone that works for United has a bad attitude, matter of fact most don't and want to see it succeed. Hopefully the folks that deal with the customers direct, (you good folks) will see that.

Trust me, we're trying!

S.M.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Carp inst profanity....but I guess it is blocked.

You aren't being singled out.....the carp attitude peeps are. United, us air,mamerican, delta, irrelevant. The Singapore air flight was many times better than the united flight to from Japan.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> Carp inst profanity....but I guess it is blocked.
> 
> You aren't being singled out.....the carp attitude peeps are. United, us air,mamerican, delta, irrelevant. The Singapore air flight was many times better than the united flight to from Japan.


So, it seems, you dislike ANY airline that is US owned except Southwest. And, you think that the fundamental problem with US airlines is unions. And, you are OK with the concept of a socialist airline, so long as it is not a US socialist airline. Do I have that correct? BTW, and for the record, I am not defending the mis-treatment of customers - in any business - wheter it is an airline or a dry-cleaners or anything in between. I also think that if you hate your job you should find a way to change. Having said that, the employees of US airlines have hoed a tough row over the past 25 years. Air travel is generally unpleasant and sometimes the customers can be very abusive to gate agents and flight attendants. I have seen gate agents and flight attendants be unprofesional. However, I have also witnessed passengers being abusive to gate agents and flight attendants. As a pilot, I will not tolerate either. I have had flight attendants removed from my airlplane because I did not like the way they were trating the customers - the folks paying our paychecks. I have also had passengers arrested for mis-treating flight attendants. Feels like day care sometimes. Bottom line is that to serve the share holders, the airline must first serve the customers. Airlines are a service business. Good service depends on happy, or at least content employees. The US airlines have been placed at a competative disadvantage by foriegn governmet owned and subsidized airlines. That has forced them to cut cost. Labor is the easiest cost to cut (under the railway labor act, airline unions have almost no power). Nothing boost moral quite like a 50% pay cut! One of the ways that airlines cut labor cost is to outsource heavy maintenence to South America. Yep, fly the big jets down to the jungle to let third world countries do the work - cheap. Labor is dirt cheap down there and its hard for the FAA to provide oversight. Effective cost cutting measure. But hey, cheap air travel is the goal. I am not deffending the state of the US airline industry. It is in the gutter. Just dont blame the folks doing the work.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wont even read your response because you were wrong in the first sentence. That, and a big blob of text signifies inability to produce a useful argument.

Try again and make sure you have posters correct before putting words in others' mouths.

Bottom line, airlines, specifically FAs, are in service industry- If someone has a poor attitude at their job, they should suck it up, or quit.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

SaltyTX said:


> I wont even read your response because you were wrong in the first sentence. That, and a big blob of text signifies inability to produce a useful argument.
> 
> Try again and make sure you have posters correct before putting words in others' mouths.
> 
> Bottom line, airlines, specifically FAs, are in service industry- If someone has a poor attitude at their job, they should suck it up, or quit.


Yeah, dont be encumbered by facts.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Tell ya what. I didnt come here to fight and dont want to. So, I'm going to sign off of this discussion. Thanks for tollerating (for the most part) my rants.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

KEMPOC said:


> So, it seems, you dislike ANY airline that is US owned except Southwest. And, you think that the fundamental problem with US airlines is unions. And, you are OK with the concept of a socialist airline, so long as it is not a US socialist airline. Do I have that correct? BTW, and for the record, I am not defending the mis-treatment of customers - in any business - wheter it is an airline or a dry-cleaners or anything in between. I also think that if you hate your job you should find a way to change. Having said that, the employees of US airlines have hoed a tough row over the past 25 years. Air travel is generally unpleasant and sometimes the customers can be very abusive to gate agents and flight attendants. I have seen gate agents and flight attendants be unprofesional. However, I have also witnessed passengers being abusive to gate agents and flight attendants. As a pilot, I will not tolerate either. I have had flight attendants removed from my airlplane because I did not like the way they were trating the customers - the folks paying our paychecks. I have also had passengers arrested for mis-treating flight attendants. Feels like day care sometimes. Bottom line is that to serve the share holders, the airline must first serve the customers. Airlines are a service business. Good service depends on happy, or at least content employees. The US airlines have been placed at a competative disadvantage by foriegn governmet owned and subsidized airlines. That has forced them to cut cost. Labor is the easiest cost to cut (under the railway labor act, airline unions have almost no power). Nothing boost moral quite like a 50% pay cut! One of the ways that airlines cut labor cost is to outsource heavy maintenence to South America. Yep, fly the big jets down to the jungle to let third world countries do the work - cheap. Labor is dirt cheap down there and its hard for the FAA to provide oversight. Effective cost cutting measure. But hey, cheap air travel is the goal. I am not deffending the state of the US airline industry. It is in the gutter. Just dont blame the folks doing the work.


Man I honestly do have respect for you and what you do but your arguments only try to justify why US carriers suck. The facts are that they still suck. 
No matter what the reason, US carriers can't operate in the same league as Asian and Middle Eastern airlines. You can come up with a million reasons why but the bottom line is attitudes. I have NEVER seen a Singapore Airlines flight attendant be rude to a customer and yes they make a fraction of what an American flight attendant makes. They even get fired if they get pregnant but they still know how to treat a paying customer. 
Emirates or Singapore have never lost my baggage and their baggage handlers make a fraction of what a US based baggage handler makes.
Like I said before I won't fly a US carrier unless it's out of necessity. Work out a deal with the unions so that the bad apples can be fired and things will improve. I know that union guys don't like to hear it but when you protect the problems from being fired, it hurts everyone.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Calmday said:


> Man I honestly do have respect for you and what you do but your arguments only try to justify why US carriers suck. The facts are that they still suck.
> No matter what the reason, US carriers can't operate in the same league as Asian and Middle Eastern airlines. You can come up with a million reasons why but the bottom line is attitudes. I have NEVER seen a Singapore Airlines flight attendant be rude to a customer and yes they make a fraction of what an American flight attendant makes. They even get fired if they get pregnant but they still know how to treat a paying customer.
> Emirates or Singapore have never lost my baggage and their baggage handlers make a fraction of what a US based baggage handler makes.
> Like I said before I won't fly a US carrier unless it's out of necessity. Work out a deal with the unions so that the bad apples can be fired and things will improve. I know that union guys don't like to hear it but when you protect the problems from being fired, it hurts everyone.


But US carriers don't have as many smelly people, which is why I won't fly the Middle Eastern airlines. hwell:

To be honest, I must be the luckiest guy ever. I'm just about to hit 1 million miles with Continental. I would take 10-11 translatlantic flights every year for the last 7 years with a handful of domestic flights each year as well (thankfully I'm cutting back on all of this now).

In all of those probably 100 some odd flights, my bag was only lost twice. Once was with Air France when I flew to Frankfurt; bag arrived 3 days later and was genuinely lost for a period of time. The other was with Aeroflot going into Moscow. It arrived the next morning (which was the next flight). I never lost my bag on purely Continental/United flights.

I've flown a lot of different carriers and haven't noticed a significant difference in the "rudeness" of the flight attendants. Granted, I've flown European carriers more than any other non-US, but I've seen them be just as nice and just as rude as US flight attendants.

Of course, I'm nice to them, so they're usually nice to me.:idea:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

goatchze said:


> But US carriers don't have as many smelly people, which is why I won't fly the Middle Eastern airlines.


LOL if I fly for work I fly business and have not had this problem on Emirates. They are a first class airline. 




goatchze said:


> To be honest, I must be the luckiest guy ever. I'm just about to hit 1 million miles with Continental. I would take 10-11 translatlantic flights every year for the last 7 years with a handful of domestic flights each year as well (thankfully I'm cutting back on all of this now).


 I am almost 2 million miles on United and well over a million on Singapore. I have many many miles on many other airlines. My experience has been that United is by far the worst as far as service.




goatchze said:


> I've flown a lot of different carriers and haven't noticed a significant difference in the "rudeness" of the flight attendants. Granted, I've flown European carriers more than any other non-US, but I've seen them be just as nice and just as rude as US flight attendants.


Yes European airlines are just as bad as American Airlines. Air France is much worse because you never know when they will go on strike and leave you stranded.



goatchze said:


> Of course, I'm nice to them, so they're usually nice to me.


Yes this makes a big difference.

I am flying home on United next week. I will give an honest report when I get home. I change flights in BKK and NRT so I'm not very optimistic, especially with my luggage.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Mostly I fly out of DFW. Often I have a meal and a beer at the TGIFridays that is inside the secure part of the airport. IMO it is great...last comfort food before a long trip. After that, I just go to the gate seating area and read until boarding. Can't imagine needing a "lounge"


You don't fly that much then. Its so much nicer to go in a quiet area with no screaming kids or a bunch of hood rats. I can get a nice seat, get out my laptop, dl work e-mail, do some reading on 2cool, go get a drink, snack, el bano, etc. and not worry about anyone stealing my laptop.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> The lounge isnt about free beer. Its about comfortable seats, less noise, free snacks, free grub and dont forget the beer and rita's lol
> 
> I hit IAH , Seatac and ANC lounges all atleast once a month lol


Those are the ones I hit as well. You work on the slope or going up there to play?


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Man I honestly do have respect for you and what you do but your arguments only try to justify why US carriers suck. The facts are that they still suck.
> No matter what the reason, US carriers can't operate in the same league as Asian and Middle Eastern airlines. You can come up with a million reasons why but the bottom line is attitudes. I have NEVER seen a Singapore Airlines flight attendant be rude to a customer and yes they make a fraction of what an American flight attendant makes. They even get fired if they get pregnant but they still know how to treat a paying customer.
> *Emirates or Singapore have never lost my baggage and their baggage handlers make a fraction of what a US based baggage handler makes.*
> Like I said before I won't fly a US carrier unless it's out of necessity. Work out a deal with the unions so that the bad apples can be fired and things will improve. I know that union guys don't like to hear it but when you protect the problems from being fired, it hurts everyone.


Not true, Emirates pays there bag handlers over 100k a year and that doesn't include the year end bonus.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My story has been topped!

http://gma.yahoo.com/united-passeng...ays-china-054319545--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Another good United story.

http://www.dogheirs.com/elleng/post...t-says-airline-workers-kicked-his-service-dog


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Just took the wife, daughter, and son in law to New York City 2 weeks ago. No problems getting up there but coming back the last flight was cancelled due to weather and a mechanical. The United folks went out of their way to get us on the last flight out of EWR. We took a cab from LGA to EWR and made the flight back to Houston last that night. Our bags we're there waiting on us.

S.M.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Another good United story.
> 
> http://www.dogheirs.com/elleng/post...t-says-airline-workers-kicked-his-service-dog


man, I hope those employees are fired and the ones that ended up helping are promoted... not much choice here in IAH unless you want to make legs to other cities to switch planes rather than direct flights


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

*United to Install Slimmer Seats to Increase Capacity*
United plans to join several other airlines by installing slimmer seats next year, allowing the airline to squeeze in more passengers per plane. The airline said next year it will begin adding seats manufactured by German-based Recaro Aircraft Seating to its fleet of 152 narrow-body Airbus planes. The padding on the Recaro seats is thin enough that the airline can add another row of seats on each plane without reducing legroom. The aluminum seat frame also makes the seat lighter, reducing fuel costs, according to the seat manufacturer. In the Airbus aircraft, United now offers between 12 and 15 rows of economy seating, depending on the model of airplane. Another row would add up to six additional seats.



*MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I learned how to beat the system!!! I insisted on a middle seat and was told that was a $45 upgrade. Told them not worth it so they stuck me in an aisle seat instead. Works everytime!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Actually they don't look bad.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

You want horror stories? Go to www.untied.com

The guy set the website up about 10 years ago and United tried to shut him down several times but failed to do so in court.

Wonder how many have misspelled "United" with "Untied" and got his website?

It really doesn't matter anyway as you have no choice in the matter most of the time if SWA does not fly there. If you do have a choice your company may not allow the other airline due to cost.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Shredded Evidence said:


> You want horror stories? Go to www.untied.com
> 
> The guy set the website up about 10 years ago and United tried to shut him down several times but failed to do so in court.
> 
> ...


not to defend United, because in general Continental was a MUCH better company, but at LEAST half of the "complaints" i read on that website were from likely self-imoportant people who got a standard treatment and wanted someone to bend over for them. there were some very serious issues as well though, no doubt. just amazes me what some people complain about... "i HAD to buy $100 worth of continental club passes in order to breast feed my child in private and give him a place to crawl around"... HUH???? how is that a United Airlines problem?

carry on.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but if any of you guys have some miles that are about to expire and want to make some money off of them... I may be interested in taking them off your hands for cash!

I need two round trip tickets from Houston or Dallas to Cape Town South Africa for December. My son is getting married in Cape Town on 12/12/12

If you need to get rid of some miles, let's talk!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Shredded Evidence said:


> You want horror stories? Go to www.untied.com
> 
> The guy set the website up about 10 years ago and United tried to shut him down several times but failed to do so in court.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I found the website.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

TranTheMan said:


> It is how the seniority system works. Senior members can bid for better routes which most likely oversea routes. On these long oversea trips across both ponds sometimes I wondered if something happened, would I be able to count on these FAs? Perhaps I would need to be ready to "save" them as some were as old as my mother. At times I would hesitate to ask them for anything because it would be too much (kept thinking about my old mother...) My bad, I know, because these FAs are professionals, but still I could not help to keep thinking about it.
> 
> So when I had a chance, I flew Japan Airline or Singapore Airline business class and the experience were much, much different.


I just returned from Cambodia. We flew Singapore and the service was awesome. We flew Emirates also during our travels and it was ok. Both carriers have superb aircraft. They both act like they cared.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Fishin Tails said:


> I just returned from Cambodia. We flew Singapore and the service was awesome. We flew Emirates also during our travels and it was ok. *Both carriers have superb aircraft. They both act like they cared.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Both are socialist airlines.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> Actually they don't look bad.


That little girl makes those seats look pretty comfortable. I would like to see a picture of a 225 pounder in them.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> That little girl makes those seats look pretty comfortable. I would like to see a picture of a 225 pounder in them.


My feelings are if you don't like them then pay more for economy plus with the extra leg room. If you don't like that there's always Greyhound Bus, or drive yourself.

On the plus side United will eventually be phasing out Airbus and sticking with Boeing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Shallow Minded said:


> My feelings are if you don't like them then pay more for economy plus with the extra leg room. If you don't like that there's always Greyhound Bus, or drive yourself.
> 
> On the plus side United will eventually be phasing out Airbus and sticking with Boeing.


 Airbus has more seat. Wider and the isle is wider. Plus I think they are less noisy than the Boeing. Just my observations


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> My feelings are if you don't like them then pay more for economy plus with the extra leg room. If you don't like that there's always Greyhound Bus, or drive yourself.
> 
> On the plus side United will eventually be phasing out Airbus and sticking with Boeing.


I agree with that.

Make mine Boeing or I aint going!


----------

